# My Easywean nose rings came in!!!



## secuono (May 9, 2012)

Well, bit the bullet and bought 11 lamb sized nose rings. They aren't that large at all, haven't put them on my sheep yet, but will in a few min and get pics. They are 1.5in or so across.


----------



## secuono (May 9, 2012)

They are very tricky to get on tight enough. Gotta make them very tight then loosen just enough so it can move a little. If they can shake it out, not good enough...white ram lamb shook it out 3 times!


----------



## bonbean01 (May 9, 2012)

Just curious, but why are you putting nose rings in them?


----------



## BrownSheep (May 9, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Just curious, but why are you putting nose rings in them?


X2 I've never heard of nose ring in sheep. Neat-o


----------



## secuono (May 9, 2012)

Weaning. 
I don't have the space or money to separate the lambs and built shelter and add a water trough. 
I also rather let mom's wean them, but I'm selling ram lambs, only keeping the ewes. Ewe lambs don't get a ring so they can help with the milk load. 
The ring makes it more irritating for the ewe when they try to suckle, even though she is already not allowing them all the time.


----------



## Waterfall (May 9, 2012)

Interesting, learn something new everyday.


----------



## secuono (May 10, 2012)

Here are two of them.


----------

